# Chassis for tmaxx???



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

what is a good aftermarket chassis for a t-maxx that is fairly inexpensive around 60 bux?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Try http://www.acncm.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=16 :thumbsup: 

-Dustin


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

wow that chassis is nice onyl on question tho my maxx's steering servo is on the left hand side is that picture of the chassis of a picture of it upside down?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am not quite sure. It could be. But I have heard very good things about CNC machining. :thumbsup:


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

do u have this chassis?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

No,

But my uncles best friend has a truck that is %100 CNC aluminum and it seems to work fine. Besides it looks really sharp.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

it weighs alot also . i only have an os cv.12 and a chassis that weghs 10oz might be alittle heavy. but idk


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

You might be able to get lighter ones from www.racinghardcore.com but you would have to dish out a lot more cash.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

yea that is true, there is a nice integy out there for 60 bux, but i was looking for other companies with a simiar style chassis and price


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

True,

Just look around. There are companies that I haven't even heard of that make good chassis for the T-Maxx. :dude: 

-Dustin


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

yea thats what i am doing, i just posted to see if anyone else knew of a good place and you had a nice chassis but a little to heavy for my small motor


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

anyone know if the fastlane chassis with the chassis braces are good to buy for a maxx?


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Fastlane turns out a good product. Jamie is nice to deal with too, I'd recommend him to most. To see a complete Fastlane T-Maxx that won our Show & Shine, go to www.traxxas.com, right hand side, "Kelly Michels, FastThunder". Take a look at the truck and see what you think.

Mitch


----------



## KellyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, the chassis Fast Lane Machine makes is great. It uses a 4-point brace system and is a *lot* stronger than the traxxas design. Plus if you bend or break it he will replace it for $18. I race my t-maxx on concrete with a fairly good sized jump and have been unable to damage mine. My dynamite chassis bent beyond use jumping on dirt!

Kelly


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

i ordered the oen from stormer that comes with the 3 point brace system


----------

